# Fox farms ocean forest too hot?



## hero4u2b (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone.. I started a few seeds ( 4) in fox farms ocean forest mix. Well two of the germed babys popped out of the soil. One is doing realy well . the other slow growth.. After a few sets of leaves on the larger one I noticed the two first two big leaves.. after the lil round ones turned yellow.. The I noticed my lil plant starting to do the same thing.. I was watering with tap water ( after it sitting for a few days to let the clorine evaporate) but now I switched to distilled water ( I think the waters too hard here in south florida) well I sent away for a hanna meter.. ph up and down kit but they havn't arrived yet.. I am wondering could it be the ocean forest is too hot for babys?  supposedly it is PH bananced between 6.3 and 7.5 or something like that ( forgot the exact numbers) but well suited for MJ. IF I go back to it I am using a milder soil now and just use distilled water.. wouldnt that make the ph good?  waiting on my meter..and just wondering.. Thanks everyone Hero


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 12, 2011)

i've never heard anyone say that FFOF is to hot for seedlings. could you post a few pics of your plants?


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been hearing that fox Farm Ocean Forest is a great organic soil mix, but that it can be too hot of a mix for seedlings.


----------



## hero4u2b (Mar 12, 2011)

I have to go to the sprint store for some reason my phone isnt recognizing that there are pics in my storage.. but I know people swear by FF ocean forest but I think it burns baby MJ plants.I didnt have time to order pro mix so I shopped around and found this lamberts with no nutes all organic but I still think it has cow manure or something like that. One of my plants is growing great.. every day there is so much leaf growth and the leaves are BIG its an afghan indica strain supposedly.. I will go to the sprint store to fine out whats wrong with it, Can tap water alter the PH levels enough to burn plants? babys?   Thanks everyone


----------



## Thailord (Mar 12, 2011)

I see 2 problems. 

1. PH, I would almost bet your PH is off which can be very stressful for seedlings.
2. I have read, and seen where FFOF can be too hot for seedlngs, and many growers do not suggest using it for seedlings.

Get your PH in range, and next time try to buy a seed starting mix or make your own mix.  Most stores that have garden shops will have a seedling mix for like $3 per 8 QT bag.  8 QT's is more than enough to start a several seedlings providing you use smaller containers, which I highly suggest.  Once the seedlings are ready to be transplanted into larger containers go to the FFOF.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 12, 2011)

Ocean Forest could be too hot for your plants, but have not heard to many people complain. The PH range of it is 6.3-6.8. Pictures would help as mentioned.

Ocean Forest potting soil, not seedling soil. Its main purpose according to website is to transplant seedlings into.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> .... Can tap water alter the PH levels enough to burn plants? babys?   Thanks everyone




I am a little confused by this question--can tap water alter the pH of what?  Tap water has its own pH and it differs from local to local.  However, pH being off is not what burns plants (unless it is drastically off).  Correct pH is important for correct nutrient uptake.  But, if your tap water is high in dissolved solids, this could be a problem.  In essence, if your tap water is high in dissolved solids, you are feeding your plants and you are feeding them unknown nutrients at that.


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2011)

If one of your seedlings is doing great and the others are'nt, the problem isn't the soil it's the seeds. You got one good one, the others are junk.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive heard that FFOF can burn seedlings too.  Ive never used it though, too expensive for me.  

I like to add my own nutrients at my discretion and not have them pre applied into the soil.  I stay away from any soil that already has nutrients in it.


----------



## hero4u2b (Mar 12, 2011)

Well  Thanks I just went to get my mail and they shipped me the PH up and down but theres no lil test tube thingy. lol  mabye thats why is was less exspensive from amazon than HTG.. Have to wait for my hanna meter I guess. Thanks everyone Hempgodess what I mean was if I was using FFOF and I watered with tap water ( because I didnt know better) could it alter the PH so much were I either over feed or under feed.. According to fox farm.. Their ocean forest blend is PH balanced between 6 and 7 and perfect as is for MJ plants so I would think it wouldnt be the soil but possibly I altered it with the tap water.. entiendes mendez? Thanks yall  Hero


----------



## Jericho (Mar 12, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Well Thanks I just went to get my mail and they shipped me the PH up and down but theres no lil test tube thingy. lol mabye thats why is was less exspensive from amazon than HTG.. Have to wait for my hanna meter I guess. Thanks everyone Hempgodess what I mean was if I was using FFOF and I watered with tap water ( because I didnt know better) could it alter the PH so much were I either over feed or under feed.. According to fox farm.. Their ocean forest blend is PH balanced between 6 and 7 and perfect as is for MJ plants so I would think it wouldnt be the soil but possibly I altered it with the tap water.. entiendes mendez? Thanks yall Hero


 
The plants drink the water not the soil. The concern with the soil PH being off is that it can alter the water ph. As long as your water ph is on target then you should be fine with that soil for plants a little older IMO.


----------



## teddy d (Mar 12, 2011)

I swear by FFOF  even though it cost more I think its worth it. anything else i try gives me trouble.

that being said i wouldnt personally start seeds in it because YES it is hot.
I grow from clones and i just witnessed OF soil burn the fan leaves off of about 50 rooted clones for 2 weeks straight. they all lived and I wasnt to worried it was just taking off the tips of the leaves, and burning some in from the sides. 
if its realy burning your seedlings it will be rapid, not a slow yellowing. it will just fry the leaves into brown crispyness. i would notice new leaves burnt everyday overnight.
hope that helps


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 12, 2011)

Fox farm makes a light warrior soil for seedlings.  I pop in a party cup with light warrior, and transplant to bigger container with light warrior (25%) and OF (75%). I put the OF on bottom.  Doesn't burn mine that way.


----------



## hero4u2b (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks yall  now I know for sure.. appreciate it. Hero


----------

